# HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY TO GET YOUR DOG'S EARS CROPPED



## Trapboi103

OKAY THIS ONE VET WANT'S ME TO PAY $425 FOR A CROP AND 54 FOR BLOOD WORK, AND 29 FOR HIS FIRST VISIT THERE. OPINIONS PLEASE!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Well the 29 is bs I think 425 is alot of money but people do pay that. Usually you pay by the pound oddly enough. What kinds bloodwork... For heart worm?


----------



## BedlamBully

I think the bloodwork is optional. It is at my vets I've never opted for it.

I paid $210 for each dog and that was the surgery, overnight stay, bandaging, pain meds and follow up suture removal.

However I just found out my crop vet retired so I will probably be looking at $400 or so the next time I do it.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

the vet i had did charge by lb. and kenya was only 14lbs, so i paid 185 for the crop, and 15 for meds. if she would have been 15lbs, it would ahev shot up 35bucks more. just shop around find a vet u like, and if u cant, pay the bucks... how old are ur dogs now? could be their age. kenya was 10wks, so she was a little tike. if im cropping ears, i would go to the place that does them best and pay whatever they charge. id rather be raped in my wallet then have a shitty crop.


----------



## BedlamBully

Ask to see his portfolio of before and afters and then you decide if its worth what he is asking.


----------



## sleipner

Trapboi103 said:


> OKAY THIS ONE VET WANT'S ME TO PAY $425 FOR A CROP AND 54 FOR BLOOD WORK, AND 29 FOR HIS FIRST VISIT THERE. OPINIONS PLEASE!!!


i just paid 175 here in los angeles. dr. robert la bounty. in studio city. he does more in this area then anyone. all day long. that price is good up to 26lbs. after is 275. you take then home in 2 hours. they are drugged up , so basically you are watching them the rest of the day. here's a pic of my little ''pup-pup''. done on monday.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Here in Red Bluff in way northern California, since they are the only vet in town that does the crop they wanted to charge me $600 to do Nevaeh's ears, so I said forget that, it definitely wasn't worth it, so she has her natural ears, but I am getting another puppy but I will be living back in Texas and my vet there only charges $75 for a crop if you tell him it is for hunting purposes! He does a wonderful job also, alot of it depends on where you go and how many vets in the area does crops.


----------



## Sydney

I paid between 300-400 for Syd's crop with bloodwork and everything


----------



## reddoggy

Paid $150 for Ravens ears...... Man she had some uggo ears.


----------



## ptw

$275 here and they do it with laser.


----------



## bahamutt99

$200 for the last two crops we had done. But that was in 1999 and 1994. In Missouri.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

alittle more than 200 a crop


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I got Zoe's ear done with bloodwork...$215


----------



## bullybabe

The vet I went to for Jesse wanted $600.00 I said Hells no!! She crops Great Dane ears.


----------



## Trapboi103

THANX YA'LL I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT....I THINK I'M STILL GONNA SHOP AROUND A LIL' MORE.


----------



## Whitepitbull

I paid 250 bucks for my Doberman's crop 5 years ago,in San Bernardino,CA...wonder if they charge different prices for different breed of dogs.I'm not cropping my puppy's ears because I like pit bulls with their ears although my wife wants to crop the ears of the female pit bull puppy we'll get down the road but I'm not to crazy about the idea,I just like how they look with their ears more.


----------



## sleipner

Whitepitbull said:


> I paid 250 bucks for my Doberman's crop 5 years ago,in San Bernardino,CA...wonder if they charge different prices for different breed of dogs.
> pits usually are cheaper. there is alot less work involved. especially with a battle crop. i like the medium cut myself.


----------



## Indica

Yeah definitely. I paid $120 for class A crop including the pain meds! I had to drive a bit though.The local vets wanted $350.


----------



## blurzredg4

i paid 100 even, included overnight stay and meds......yea i agree you should shop around


----------



## lil bit pit karma

I paid nothing for my girls ears.... shes all natural. I would look around and ask to see before and after pic and ask people who you see on the streets if you like their dogs ears to see who did it. I think that would be best then you would see the finished ears and can ask question to the owners.


----------



## eddie b

I just paid $460 for my lil guys ears... he just came home today too. Theres only 2 Vets out here in Vegas that i know of or could find that crop ears... the other Vet was cheaper by like $100 but i didnt like their customer service. Both Vets were reputable by people here that have got their pits done. I think the price I paid was worth it. The crop looks good and it included all the meds, procedure, sutures and as many tapings that he will need. The only thing i dont like about it is the E-cone that they provided him, its a nylon type that folds up and doesnt protect him from when he bumps into something or attempts to scratch. I will be going to by a hard plastic one to prevent it. The sutures i also have concern about... ive seen pictures of the stitches all the way throughout the ear but his is kinda spaced out? i didnt know if this was bad or not... what do you guys think?


----------



## Trapboi103

YEAH THAT'S WHAT I'M GONNA DO KEEP LOOKING FOR A LIL 'WHILE MORE


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Trapboi I can give you at least 10 different vets numbers in our area that will do it cheaper, but Dr. Thoma is the best that i've seen, personally dealt with, and best consistantly. I got her number by asking someone just like you. DO NOT GO TO HERSCHEL and DO NOT GO TO RUSSELL ROAD ANIMAL HOSPITAL they do horrendous work. I've only seen lopsided crops from Herschel... about 10 different dogs from different owners. and I experienced Russell road personally, lopsided crop both in length and width, when I picked up my puppy they put him in my arms... he shook his head and blood splattered everywhere. he had horrible scarring because of a poor stitch job. I was unsatisfied and tried to talk with the vet there and she refused to see me post surgery. I called 5 times and she was never available to speak with me about my concerns. 

Dr. Thoma only does crops on Bully Breeds. She guarantees her work. She won't preform the opperation if she doesn't think that they will stand. I had a hard time with my eldests left ear...trying to get it to stand. She offered to put an implant in at no charge if it didn't stand after the final wrapping. after the final wrapping came off they stood perfectly. The 200ish includes pain meds, e-collar, antibiotics, all follow up apointments for "training" the ears if needed. Both of my dogs left their office with the sides of their ears looking like candy canes because the stitching was so precise and tight.


----------



## alebull

i pay 15o for mine and they came out great... i got them done in west palm beach


----------



## Trapboi103

i really thank everyone for helping me out!!!!


----------



## vegasbound

I paid $500


----------



## alebull

vegasbound said:


> I paid $500


u got raped without vaseline!! :stick:


----------



## vegasbound

alebull said:


> u got raped without vaseline!! :stick:


LOL, I'm happy with the service and care they gave him, It was worth it for me and only 5 min from my house..

Here is a pic 3 weeks after the crop...


----------



## mike jones

$250........]


----------



## KING KONG

410... sounds like he's busting heads. In nashville my friend got his dogs ears cropped with the laser for around 3-400$


----------



## KingMaine727

125 for mines and i got it done at 4 paws vet in fl they kept my pup over night


----------



## NesOne

I went the route that Sleipner stated, Dr. Robert LaBounty in Studio City, CA. $175 no bloodwork, no overnight stay, and he let me stand right next to him and watch the whole procedure. That vet is old school, and very very cool, quite a comedian I might add.


----------



## lostnadrm

is it only personal preference or is there a reason to crop or not to crop...that is the question


----------



## NesOne

lostnadrm said:


> is it only personal preference or is there a reason to crop or not to crop...that is the question


I feel that it is personal preference, however there are some reasons out there that people crop.

Some examples:

People that take their dogs hunting might worry about their dog's ear getting caught on a sharp branch, or ripped off by a boar (for the hoghunters). It makes a difference because if the little vein in the ear gets punctured, there is a lot of blood loss.

To prevent possible ear infections later in life.

That's all I can think of right now


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

yeah its a personal choice... i prefer it becuase the dog looks more sleek and serious. but u dont have to!


----------



## Jblondie813

I see you're in Jacksonville! We live in Kingsland, GA! I took my pup to Waycross, GA to Satilla Animal Clinic. They did a GREAT job!!! It was $318. That was including the overnight stay, bloodwork, pain meds, and they did the laser crop. I seriously could not be anymore satisfied. They were great and really cared about our pup!









This was right after taking the bandages off!










I'll take a more recent pic and post it then!


----------



## Jblondie813

Taken tonight!!


----------



## thaim

i got mine done for about 300


----------



## American_Pit13

I paid $250 before but price just went up to $415.


----------



## NesOne

I have a couple questions... 

What does the bloodwork tell them?

Has anyone been denied an ear crop, or know anyone that has been denied an ear crop because of the "Bloodwork" results? 

I mean, what specifically are they checking with their blood that would disqualify a dog from getting their ears cropped?


----------



## Jblondie813

The bloodwork is optional but SHOULD be done. It's done to make sure that everything internally is working properly and to make sure there won't be any complications during surgery such as: organs failing like the kidneys, liver, or heart.

Its definitely a good idea to get the bloodwork done because then the vet will know if the dog is a "high risk" surgery. They will know what they need to have nearby. Its just good to get the bloodwork done because you don't wanna lose your dog in surgery!


----------



## NesOne

So then with the bloodwork done, the vet can guarantee 100% that your dog will survive?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

NesOne said:


> So then with the bloodwork done, the vet can guarantee 100% that your dog will survive?


No, the bloodwork checks to see if the dog is allergic to things used in the opperation. I.E. Anastesia(sp?) Hospitals do it to people before surgery too.


----------



## OldFortKennels

About $130


----------



## Jblondie813

NesOne said:


> So then with the bloodwork done, the vet can guarantee 100% that your dog will survive?


I wouldnt say that. But don't quote me on that. The best thing you could do is ask the vet! Ask them what its done for? And what are the pros and the cons?!
Its easy to pick up the phone and call.

As a matter of fact I have to call my doggies vet on Monday cuz I think the little puppers has a small case of mange...uh oh.....


----------



## derrty

in my country it's about $30-$50


----------



## marshjo

$125, and did a really good job! also, the younger the dog the better, sometimes the anestesia, however thats spelld wont wear off if there oldr. plus, not as much scar tissue


----------



## Babyblues

Paid $200 here in NY just got her done too,


----------



## redsky

I never pay more then 175 but it depends on the age of my dog at the time, my vet charges more to do older dogs (just got sookie did about three weeks ago) but he usually hooks me up since i've been going to him since like 06 (he's done every crop i've had done since then lol)


----------



## redsky

Oh also depends on how many i take in as well because he gives me a cheaper price if i'm bringing in a whole litter versus one or two.


----------



## kimboblue

any one have any address's or phone numbers of places in sacramento area.... thanks


----------



## Sampsons Dad

We charge $200.


----------



## srt-in-it

I cant seem to find a vet that will do it for under $500 a dog... I live in the York, PA area... Can anyone help...???


----------



## Sampsons Dad

srt-in-it said:


> I cant seem to find a vet that will do it for under $500 a dog... I live in the York, PA area... Can anyone help...???


not unless you are willing to travel....


----------



## Howardsperformancek9

We have one vet we swear by(Mayfair vet clinic-Flint, MI). He does 3 different crops(fight/working/show), and all the show kennels in MI use him, pretty much. He only does laser, and charges around $220. It depends on the age of the dog. He will do adults for more. He is wonderful. If you go to my site, he has done 90% of my dogs. We also have a farm vet that does a fair job($125), but he does them different each time. LOL!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

150 at 7 months the doc did a great job too


----------



## geisthexe

kimboblue said:


> any one have any address's or phone numbers of places in sacramento area.... thanks


Vet to call (especially for pitbull crops) Many show pits have ears done there and one of the tech's has show pits.

Orangevale Vet Clinic 
Dr. Metzler
916-987-2055
6248 Main Ave Ste.D, 
Orangevale, CA, 95662


----------



## Leo Cirque

*New Puppie*



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Trapboi I can give you at least 10 different vets numbers in our area that will do it cheaper, but Dr. Thoma is the best that i've seen, personally dealt with, and best consistantly. I got her number by asking someone just like you. DO NOT GO TO HERSCHEL and DO NOT GO TO RUSSELL ROAD ANIMAL HOSPITAL they do horrendous work. I've only seen lopsided crops from Herschel... about 10 different dogs from different owners. and I experienced Russell road personally, lopsided crop both in length and width, when I picked up my puppy they put him in my arms... he shook his head and blood splattered everywhere. he had horrible scarring because of a poor stitch job. I was unsatisfied and tried to talk with the vet there and she refused to see me post surgery. I called 5 times and she was never available to speak with me about my concerns.
> 
> Dr. Thoma only does crops on Bully Breeds. She guarantees her work. She won't preform the opperation if she doesn't think that they will stand. I had a hard time with my eldests left ear...trying to get it to stand. She offered to put an implant in at no charge if it didn't stand after the final wrapping. after the final wrapping came off they stood perfectly. The 200ish includes pain meds, e-collar, antibiotics, all follow up apointments for "training" the ears if needed. Both of my dogs left their office with the sides of their ears looking like candy canes because the stitching was so precise and tight.


Hi I just got a new puppie he's 9 weeks old and I would love to crop he ears as well, can u give please give the information of DR. Thoma or any other one that u recommend???? I leave here in Las Vegas on West side....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Leo Cirque said:


> Hi I just got a new puppie he's 9 weeks old and I would love to crop he ears as well, can u give please give the information of DR. Thoma or any other one that u recommend???? I leave here in Las Vegas on West side....


Shoot, Leo, I'm sorry but Dr. Thoma is located on the east coast of the country. I'm sure there's someone out here that can help you find a good vet in your area.


----------



## Silence

eddie b said:


> I just paid $460 for my lil guys ears... he just came home today too. Theres only 2 Vets out here in Vegas that i know of or could find that crop ears... the other Vet was cheaper by like $100 but i didnt like their customer service. Both Vets were reputable by people here that have got their pits done. I think the price I paid was worth it. The crop looks good and it included all the meds, procedure, sutures and as many tapings that he will need. The only thing i dont like about it is the E-cone that they provided him, its a nylon type that folds up and doesnt protect him from when he bumps into something or attempts to scratch. I will be going to by a hard plastic one to prevent it. The sutures i also have concern about... ive seen pictures of the stitches all the way throughout the ear but his is kinda spaced out? i didnt know if this was bad or not... what do you guys think?


EDDIE if you`re still around, PM me please. Who did you use? I`m in Vegas and they want like $500+ per dog and they refuse to crop after 12 weeks.

I called around to a ton of vets, even my local vet couldn`t recommend a vet to do a crop. The people I spoke to specialized in Dobermans but did other breeds. Two other vets I spoke to who were also outrageously priced did **** for work, pardon my french. I even emailed a few of the local very reputable Bully breeders for suggestions and never got any response.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates

I did King Kongs ears for 145 for the crop and meds . It was done in jersey money well spent the Vets work is awesome you can view alot of his work online if you need the info let me know check kings pics . the vet is highly recommended on the internet only bad thing long wait so be prepared to spend the all day.


----------



## dbpboy04

whereis that place at


----------



## angelbaby

Lunas ears cost us close to $500 , the rest we got done at my vets and was around $250 each.


----------



## Aireal

my vet charges 300 pits 400 for danes and dobies, totally worth it!!!


----------



## cEElint

i got mine w/ them cropped.. but i think i remember my cousin telling me it was $80 .. Daisy's came out nice.. Dres would have but Daisy pulled the stitching out when they were pups


----------

